# Démonter le pied d'un iMac 21"



## Nonel (15 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous, je souhaite m'acheter un iMac 21" mais pour le faire rentrer dans le meuble il faut que je démonte le pied. Hélas le vendeur de l'Apple store m'a dit que c'était  possible pour le 27" mais pas pour le 21" sans pouvoir me fournir d'explications.
J'ai pas vraiment envie de le tronçonner à la disqueuse alors si quelqu'un a une astuce je suis preneur!
Merci d'avance.


----------



## ergu (15 Février 2012)

Mais si tu enlèves le pied, d'après toi, comment tient-il debout ?


----------



## Nonel (15 Février 2012)

Il tient dans mon meuble comme l'écran de mon ordi actuellement. Pas de soucis de ventilation non plus. C'est juste qu'avec le pied ça rentre pas !!!


----------



## ergu (15 Février 2012)

Bon, OK ma curiosité ne t'aide pas du tout, mais je serais curieux de voir ça - tu n'as pas une photo ?


----------



## lhallier (15 Février 2012)

Un coup de tronçonneuse c est vite fait.


----------



## Simbouesse (15 Février 2012)

Sur iFixit y a pas quelque chose comme ça ?


----------



## subsole (15 Février 2012)

Nonel a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, je souhaite m'acheter un iMac 21" mais pour le faire rentrer dans le meuble il faut que je démonte le pied. Hélas le vendeur de l'Apple store m'a dit que c'était  possible pour le 27" mais pas pour le 21" sans pouvoir me fournir d'explications.
> J'ai pas vraiment envie de le tronçonner à la disqueuse alors si quelqu'un a une astuce je suis preneur!
> Merci d'avance.



Bonjour, 
Jette un oeil par ici ====> http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/demonter-le-pied-du-imac-alu-21-5-de-2010-a-703042.html
C'est l'amputation. ^^


----------



## Simbouesse (15 Février 2012)

Malgré tout, j'suis comme ergu...

On pourrait avoir une (des ?) photo(s) de l'installation actuelle pour qu'on puisse se rendre compte de la situation ?

Un iMac qui tient sans pied...


----------



## Nonel (16 Février 2012)

Merci Subsole, j'avais pas trouvé ce poste. Je pense que finalement ça va se finir à la scie à métaux !!! Et les photos à suivre, promis


----------



## gmaa (16 Février 2012)

Une solution* "au pire"!*
Scier le pied à l'aplomb de la base de l'écran.
Le reboulonner  pour que la base du pied soit rasante sous l'écran.

Je ne ferai pas mais...

La ventilation risque d'être un pb en plus.


----------



## Powerdom (16 Février 2012)

Nonel a dit:


> Merci Subsole, j'avais pas trouvé ce poste. Je pense que finalement ça va se finir à la scie à métaux !!! Et les photos à suivre, promis



Cool. Acheter un iMac pour l'attaquer à la scie à métaux  
Pourquoi pas un Mac mini et garder l'écran actuel ?


----------



## Nonel (16 Février 2012)

Parce qu' entre le Mac mini et l'imac la config est pas tout à fait la même... Mais j'avoue que j'y avais pensé c'est vrai.


----------



## subsole (16 Février 2012)

Nonel a dit:


> Parce qu' entre le Mac mini et l'imac la config est pas tout à fait la même... Mais j'avoue que j'y avais pensé c'est vrai.



Achète un 27, ça t'évitera de le détruire.


----------



## CultureMac (16 Février 2012)

Cela me parait étonnant que le démontage du pied ne soit possible que sur le modèle 27" et non pas sur le modèle 21" car les pieds sont identiques sur les deux modèles. De plus, le démontage du pied est relativement simple : il suffit de basculer l'écran au maximum vers le bas ( quand l'imac est posé sur son pied ) et en regardant derrière au niveau du haut du pied des vis apparaissent. Il suffit ensuite de les dévisser.


----------



## C@cTuS (16 Février 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Achète un 27, ça t'évitera de le détruire.



et il le rentre comment dans son meuble ? :mouais:




CultureMac a dit:


> Cela me parait étonnant que le démontage du pied ne soit possible que sur le modèle 27" et non pas sur le modèle 21" car les pieds sont identiques sur les deux modèles. De plus, le démontage du pied est relativement simple : il suffit de basculer l'écran au maximum vers le bas ( quand l'imac est posé sur son pied ) et en regardant derrière au niveau du haut du pied des vis apparaissent. Il suffit ensuite de les dévisser.



ca a toujours été comme ça, meme à l époque des 20 et 24 pouces ; on avait le démontage facile du pied uniquement sur le modèle le plus grand . 

Sinon il faut tout démonter ,vitre, écran , carte mère .


----------



## CultureMac (16 Février 2012)

C@cTuS a dit:


> ca a toujours été comme ça, meme à l époque des 20 et 24 pouces ; on avait le démontage facile du pied uniquement sur le modèle le plus grand .
> 
> Sinon il faut tout démonter ,vitre, écran , carte mère .




Autant pour moi


----------



## Simbouesse (16 Février 2012)

CultureMac a dit:


> Autant pour moi



Moment de culture :

Pour être précis : "Au temps pour moi".

Expression d'origine militaire : lorsqu'un soldat n'était pas le bon timing ou faisait une erreur lors des marches, le supérieur criait "Au temps !" dans le but de demander à tout le monde de se remettre dans le tempo.

Tu fais une erreur ? "Au temps !"


----------



## subsole (17 Février 2012)

C@cTuS a dit:


> et il le rentre comment dans son meuble ? :mouais:


Pose le sur le meuble ou change de meuble. ^^


----------



## Simbouesse (17 Février 2012)

subsole a dit:


> (...) change de meuble. ^^



 en voilà une idée qu'elle est bonne 

Parce qu'investir dans une telle machine pour la vandaliser à coup de machette


----------



## lhallier (18 Février 2012)

Autant pour moi, au temps pour moi, les 2 expressions sont justes :

http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/autant_pour_moi


----------



## C@cTuS (18 Février 2012)

Oui sauf que "Au temps pour moi" , est destiné au fait qu'on ait fait une Erreur .


----------



## r e m y (18 Février 2012)

C@cTuS a dit:


> Oui sauf que "Au temps pour moi" , est destiné au fait qu'on ait fait une Erreur .



alors que l'autre expression est utilisée chez le boucher quand le client d'avant a demandé 800 grammes de rôti et qu'on s'exclame "Autant pour moi!"


----------



## Powerdom (18 Février 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Moment de culture :
> 
> Pour être précis : "Au temps pour moi".




la langue Française accepte les deux. mais cette phrase ne veut pas dire grand chose comme "aux jours d'aujourd'hui" qui elle ne veut rien dire du tout, mais employée partout...

mais je m'égare du sujet :hein:


----------



## subsole (18 Février 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> "aux jours d'aujourd'hui" qui elle ne veut rien dire du tout, mais employée partout...


A mon avis , ce n'est pas français.


----------



## Simbouesse (18 Février 2012)

Ouais, z'avez pas l'impression de vous focaliser sur une expression plutôt que sur le futur iMac scié de Nonel 

D'ailleurs il en est où ce sciage ????


----------



## C@cTuS (18 Février 2012)

Bah sait pat le court de franssé issi nan ?


----------



## r e m y (19 Février 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Ouais, z'avez pas l'impression de vous focaliser sur une expression plutôt que sur le futur iMac scié de Nonel
> 
> D'ailleurs il en est où ce sciage ????



Faut bien qu'on s'occuper pendant qu'il bricole!

Mais au fait, plutôt que de scier l'iMac, pourquoi ne pas scier le meuble???


----------



## Simbouesse (19 Février 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Mais au fait, plutôt que de scier l'iMac, pourquoi ne pas scier le meuble???



Il a une scie à métaux, mais on ne sait pas s'il en a une à bois :hein:

:rateau:


----------



## Nonel (21 Février 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Mais au fait, plutôt que de scier l'iMac, pourquoi ne pas scier le meuble???



meuble 1.jpg

Voilà pourquoi je ne veux pas le découper ni le changer : c'est pas du IKEA ou du Fly, ce meuble est dans ma famille depuis 3 générations alors je ne vais pas commencer à l'attaquer à la machette.

iMac commandé il y a une heure... ça va rentrer j'vous l'dis moi, ça va rentrer !!!


----------



## gmaa (21 Février 2012)

Alors va chez iKéa pour acheter une simple table...

Vraiment pourquoi faire simple...

*Un non sujet!*


----------



## C@cTuS (21 Février 2012)

ça me parait beaucoup trop petit, meme sans pied !


----------



## Powerdom (21 Février 2012)

Non pitié.


----------



## subsole (22 Février 2012)

Nonel a dit:


> iMac commandé il y a une heure... ça va rentrer j'vous l'dis moi, ça va rentrer !!!



Ça va chauffer j'vous l'dis moi, ça va chauffer !!!

Achète un tabouret de bar et pose l'imac sur le meuble. ^^


----------



## C@cTuS (22 Février 2012)

bon bah voilà tu as dû recevoir ton iMac , alors  ??


----------



## CultureMac (22 Février 2012)

Je pense qu'il va le recevoir demain.


----------



## r e m y (22 Février 2012)

Nonel a dit:


> meuble 1.jpg
> 
> ce meuble est dans ma famille depuis 3 générations alors je ne vais pas commencer à l'attaquer à la machette.


 
C'est pas un iMac qu'il te fallait mais ça:


----------



## Nonel (22 Février 2012)

J'aurai pu y mettre mon Apple IIc, ça rentrait mais pas moyen de faire tourner Lion dessus


----------



## Simbouesse (22 Février 2012)

J'mets un billet sur le "ça rentre pas" !


----------



## Powerdom (3 Mars 2012)

Alors on en est ou dans le découpage ?


----------

